# New Cabelas pellet smoker



## Matt240sx (May 27, 2018)

I just got the new cabelas pellet smoker made by pit boss and was wondering if anyone else has one and if they have had any temp issues?  I just smoked a 16lb (pre trimmed) brisket and it was awful.  It seemed to cook way to fast I had it set at 220 and it was 190 in 6 hrs unwrapped and not tender.  It was probe tender at 7 hrs with internal temp of 207.  I rested it for 4-5 and it was so dry it was inedible.  I would write this off but the day before I did baby backs at 200 for 5 hrs and they were charcoal.  Other 321 ribs I researched cooked at much higher temps.  I'm wondering if it's the grill or me?  I need to buy a bbq thermometer and put it in the cook chamber and compare it to what the grill says.


----------



## mike243 (May 28, 2018)

4 hrs on a rack of baby back and spares for me spares could’ve went another 45 min,im going to say they cook quicker due to the fan running and convecting heat like a oven a wrap and spritzing may be mandatory with them not done any big chunks of meat yet but you can bet i will be watching closely


----------



## gmc2003 (May 28, 2018)

Matt you've basically answered your own questions. Get an external therm and see what temp your pooper is actually smoking at. 

At 7hrs. you said the brisket was probe tender, and you let it rest for 4 to 5 hrs. Did you wrap it in foil and rest it in a cooler or oven? You need to let the brisket cool down to 170/175* before wrapping and resting to stop it from continuing the cooking process. An overcooked brisket will be very dry and crumbly. 

Chris.


----------



## Matt240sx (May 28, 2018)

I wrapped the brisket as soon as it came off and then it went in the cooler.  I think that's where I went wrong.


----------



## ross77 (May 28, 2018)

A 16 pound brisket only took 7 hours?  That doesn’t seem right to me. They usually take 1 to 1.5 hours per pound. I think you were cooking at a much higher temp than what the smoker displayed.


----------



## Matt240sx (May 28, 2018)

I am leaning towards thattoo.  I have a bbq temp meter on order.


----------



## Matt240sx (May 29, 2018)

Update, I started it up today lid open until it started smoking good. Let it hit 190 then I turned it down to 180 I wanted to smoke a steak.  Temp kept climbing up to 250 on the display.  I stuck one of the auxiliary temp probes in to see actual temp and it was 306!  I let it run for 30 minutes to try and bring the temp were i needed it and the lowest I could get it was 199 on the display and an actual temp 226.  I think I know why the brisket burnt up, the temp isn't anywhere near where it should be.  Have any other pit boss (make of cabelas) grill have this problem?  I'm really wishing I would have bought the camp chef.  Oh and with the smoke stack open it would not go below 240 and with it at the lowest it bottomed out at 199.


----------



## ross77 (May 29, 2018)

Sounds like a bad temp probe.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 1, 2018)

You could always take it back and then get your Camp Chef.


----------

